# temp question



## arcaus (Nov 30, 2006)

i am beginning to consider OCing my gaming rig but i am unsure if my current temp. will allow me to OC so i was wondering if you guys would be able to help me out  

my rig specs: 

mobo: nVIDIA nForce 680i SLI
CPU: QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz
RAM: 4 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM 
GPU: 2x NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT SLI
HDD: 1x ST350063 0AS SCSI Disk Device (500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
1x WDC WD15 00ADFD-00NLR SCSI Disk Device (150 GB, 10000 RPM, SATA)
Power: 800W
OP: Vista Ultimate

I ran Everest and the temps are: 
Temperatures:
Motherboard 43 °C (109 °F)
CPU 43 °C (109 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 45 °C (113 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 45 °C (113 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 43 °C (109 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 44 °C (111 °F)
SPP 53 °C (127 °F)
MCP 60 °C (140 °F)
GPU1: GPU 62 °C (144 °F)
GPU1: GPU Memory 53 °C (127 °F)
GPU1: GPU Ambient 49 °C (120 °F)
GPU2: GPU 63 °C (145 °F)
GPU2: GPU Memory 55 °C (131 °F)
GPU2: GPU Ambient 52 °C (126 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 927 RPM
nForce 5917 RPM
GPU1 1710 RPM (30%)
GPU2 1714 RPM (30%)

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.21 V
+3.3 V 3.28 V
+5 V 5.07 V
+12 V [ TRIAL VERSION ]
+5 V Standby 4.97 V
VBAT Battery 3.12 V
3.3V Dual 3.28 V
FSB VTT 1.18 V
DIMM 2.20 V
GPU1: GPU Vcc [ TRIAL VERSION ]
GPU2: GPU Vcc [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Debug Info F FF B6 FF FF FF
Debug Info T 246 43 43
Debug Info V 97 DD CD CD 94 C6 E4 (01)

p.s. the rig still has stock fans


----------



## bradleyj (Sep 15, 2008)

You are already running too warm to attempt... Not recommended

60 Deg is optimal 
75 Deg is damaging 




Info came from a gaming friend of mine with the same processor


----------



## arcaus (Nov 30, 2006)

as i expected. I was planning on getting some thermal paste to help with the heat, but where can i apply it on the GPUs? because that's what is running the warmest


----------



## vortex92 (Jul 29, 2008)

is that idle temps or load temps?


----------



## arcaus (Nov 30, 2006)

those were idle D: far far too warm so now I am looking into water cooling


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

GPU chips are designed to run hotter than cpu chips. The 8800 GT is designed to start throttling back around 100 C. 60 C is not that hot. Could be lower but your fan speed is way low. You have plenty of room to wiggle.

The problem that you might have is your MCP temp. If that start getting upwards of 70 you could start to run into troubles, which could happen if you start OC'ing and temps start to rise. Might be a case fan problem or a bad reading on your chipset fan, which is running at max.

To OC properly, you need a good qualtiy psu and good quality memory. Your system specs did not specify what you have for either, just quantity.

The only other thing is maybe a better after market fan for the cpu (you didn't mention if you had one) which will be much cheaper, and easier to install, than a water cooling kit.

Of course, if you have the money and the time. Nothing is cooler than water, both literally and figuratively.

Pauldo


----------



## arcaus (Nov 30, 2006)

Pauldo said:


> GPU chips are designed to run hotter than cpu chips. The 8800 GT is designed to start throttling back around 100 C. 60 C is not that hot. Could be lower but your fan speed is way low. You have plenty of room to wiggle.
> 
> The problem that you might have is your MCP temp. If that start getting upwards of 70 you could start to run into troubles, which could happen if you start OC'ing and temps start to rise. Might be a case fan problem or a bad reading on your chipset fan, which is running at max.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply pauldo. just have a few questions. I am planning on watercooling the rig with a better case. but with OCing i always thought it was the north bridge (SPP) that was showed a rise in temp with overclocking? Also when the water cooling is installed, it should decrease the ambient temp in the case, would that be enough to lower the temp of the MCP temp without needing a southbridge waterblock?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry, I got mixed up on which one was MCP. :grin: 

Yeah, with water cooling you shouldn't have a problem. 

I just noticed that your MCP temp was a bit on the high side and I think that is what bradleyj was talking about, not your graphics cards. If you were to just OC without mods (meaning you would pump in more heat than you already are) and your MCP were to rise above 70 than you might experience some problems/shortened lifespan. Water cooling and a better case makes that a moot point.

Pauldo


----------

